# Mega-G?



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news on when I can get one?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Saw some at the Richfield show this past Sunday....didn't buy any though.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Johnny--- Are you sure they were available for sale? They did have display packaged ones in Chicago at the show, but they were not for sale. Steve Russell said late Nov. at the earliest.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Neo.....can't say if they were for sale or not. It looked like it, but I didn't ask....wasn't interested in buying any! ? ? ? ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ask Santa!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Ask Santa!


He wont be here till the end of December!!! I would hope to have these cars by then.:thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

eastside johnny said:


> Neo.....can't say if they were for sale or not. It looked like it, but I didn't ask....wasn't interested in buying any! ? ? ? ?


Agreed that Steve said late Nov. to early Dec. for them to hit the market. But that doesn't mean certain vendors aren't getting a few early. Was any of these being displayed by prominent vendors? I (me) would contact them to see what's up. I was interested in picking up a few at the Chicago show if they were available. I would like to know the vendors if you remember. That was the only reson I was going to the show, was to buy some. Any feedback?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

That was my only reason to go to the Chicago show was to hopefully get some new Mega G's.Once i found out they would not be available at the show i did'nt bother going.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*this chicago slot car show*

I was referring to the Midwest Slot car show coming next sunday on the 9th. Here's a HT link for the show. it would be nice to know if anyone will have the M-G there for sale.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228585


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Crossing the Ocean . . .*

I wish I could say that there are some production Mega-Gs in the country right now but it just ain't so. Sorry!

That's the bad news. The good news is that following a meeting at Tomy last night it is confirmed that the cars leave China in the next few days and should be here and on the shelf at the first week in December, give or take just a little.

There are a few pre-production cars around but they are in the hands of folks doing reviews or other useful stuff.

Hope that helps.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Look who's here!*

welcome aboard Wahoo!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome!

On a slow boat from China? Just in time for xmas? Sounds great!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Good news! I've been lusting over the Champ cars for months.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*No Country for Old Men . . .*

Glad you guys are so patient - I haven't been. We originally expected them to be here in September. Still, given all the challenges China has faced this year I suppose we should thank the slot car gods that we're getting them before X-mas.

Hope you like 'em!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Coincidence?*

Has anyone seen Santa and Wahoo Steve at the same time. Exactly. This news makes me think that they may be the same dude! Thanks for the cool present Wahoo Santa. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Check out a Mega G review at SCI*

Here is a link to the review

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thousandths count. Whatta concept!*

Thank you 

Although we only have pics and the initial review its refreshing to see something from a manufacturer who is actually listening to the consumer. We always want lower, faster more realistic slots ....and there ya have it. 

Low and lean, so firmly packed; the new chassis will be a customizers dream! Will they be available seperately?


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I want some!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I know this is probably way too early to ask, but by chance does anyone know what their plans are after the Champ Car release? I'd love to see some highly detailed F1 liveries.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I'd love to see some highly detailed F1 liveries.


Me too! 

The great news is the fact that this chassis offers more options for modelers than anything since the old G-Plus days. I expect we'll be seeing a lot of bodies come out on this chassis that would be impossible to do correctly with any other Tomy chassis. I hope this starts a trend that other manufacturers will emulate. *Thin is In*.

I'm very pleased that RaceMasters went the extra mile with these, all the way down to the chrome wheels and durable white lettered tires. I also see that they will be offering a Mega-G pit kit at the same time the cars come out. Novel concept!

I'm curious if the 1.7" wheelbase with body mounted will be able to negotiate the Tomy 9" banked turn?


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Not Yet . . .*



rudykizuty said:


> I know this is probably way too early to ask, but by chance does anyone know what their plans are after the Champ Car release? I'd love to see some highly detailed F1 liveries.


The next bodies will be full, not Formula. Probably LMP though we are finalizing now. We have two licenses and are looking for another. We will be able to confirm in January, more or less.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*body*

what is LMP ?


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*In the Bank . . .*



AfxToo said:


> Me too!
> 
> The great news is the fact that this chassis offers more options for modelers than anything since the old G-Plus days. I expect we'll be seeing a lot of bodies come out on this chassis that would be impossible to do correctly with any other Tomy chassis. I hope this starts a trend that other manufacturers will emulate. *Thin is In*.
> 
> ...


Really glad you like the cars. Wait 'till you see them in person, they're really neat!

The white letters do seem to be holding up pretty well so far but time will tell. In any case they meet our durability standard which is that you can take the chassis on and off many times with out significant damage to the lettering.

The Tune-up Kit will be out about 30 to 60 days after the cars - just a matter of getting the artwork finished. And yes, the Champ cars will actually handle a loop though the outside edges of the front wing do rub on the track.

Hope that helps!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*LMP Cars are...*



TEAM D.V.S. said:


> what is LMP ?


LMP stands for Le Mans Prototype. These are the cars run at the 24 Hours of Le Mans in France each June. The cars are also run in America under the sanction of the American Le Mans Series (ALMS) at races such as the 12 Hours of Sebring, Petit Le Mans (at Road Atlanta) and Laguna Seca. The Audi R10 has won Le Mans for the past two years. Other recent cars are the Porsche Spyder and the Peugeot 908. You could think of these cars as an evolution of the Porsche 962, Jaguar XJR9 and Mercedes C9 that have been in recent Tomy sets. A link to ALMS is provided below.

http://www.americanlemans.com/home/ALMSHome.aspx


----------



## Zaskar24 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wahoo said:


> Really glad you like the cars. Wait 'till you see them in person, they're really neat!


Having seen the cars in person at iHobby I have to agree with Steve. They are so much better then the current champ car bodies it is not funny. The detail and illusion of scale is simply amazing. I know I for one am looking forward to getting my hand on these.

Scott


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

So who are the lucky son of a guns who get to develope this car?
Is John Cuckras one of them?


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Lucky Indeed*



tjettim said:


> So who are the lucky son of a guns who get to develope this car?
> Is John Cuckras one of them?


Yup, Cukras is one. The rest of us are just burned out loadies from the 60s. Well, maybe not loadies . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I want one now. Like today, right now.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm with you Doba. Looking forward to getting some of these myself. Also, Steve its nice to see you posting here. Lot of AFX fans here for sure. Dave.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm hoping the two new Ford GT40's are on the boat too.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

RacerDave said:


> I'm with you Doba. Looking forward to getting some of these myself. Also, Steve its nice to see you posting here. Lot of AFX fans here for sure. Dave.


I think this statement captures the general concensus pretty well. I know I'm looking forward to the new car as well as further versions of the '66 Le Mans MK II. Thanks for the goodies, Steve.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I like the realistic wheels on these a LOT. Those would work on any modern performance car. Hey AFX--how's about some street cars that can double as race cars: All 3 new pony cars, RX-8, Porsche Cayman, Pontiac Solstice/Saturn Sky, and how about being the first up to bat in bringing out the new Nissan GT-R? 

Although Im really waiting to see the full bodied cars, Ill definitely pick up a champ car.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Steve (Wahoo) has dropped some hints that F1 is on their radar, so lets keep all our fingers crossed. In the meantime we have the MG to play with and the thought of an R10 to keep us warm


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Montoya--- have you raced or run the mega g that you have? What do you think?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm curious if the 1.7" wheelbase with body mounted will be able to negotiate the Tomy 9" banked turn?[/QUOTE]

I did the review in SCI and the Mega-G does the 9" Bank with no problem. Zipped right through and hit the straights flyin'. it can turn some incredibly fast laps.

-Paul


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope they run series of bodies that can race against each other.
If they can keep the weight of the bodies and their centers of gravity
about the same it should make for close racing.I just hope there are 
enough color and paint varitions for people to choose from.I want to
race F1 and some kind of exotic sports car class.Lifelike has done
Nascar to death,and AW has the street cars covered.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

neorules said:


> Montoya--- have you raced or run the mega g that you have? What do you think?


Not yet.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

No doubt in my mind what needs to go on the Racemasters list for '09... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300273615426

This is the sentence that cracks me up... "I have purchased everyone of these I could over the last 10 years..." Maybe what he meant was, "I've done everything I could to corner this market and now it's time for you to make this extremely profitable for me, especially since the local real estate market has collapsed and I'm underwater on my mortgage."

Let's have a red and black Kenwood Porsche 962 on a Mega-G chassis in every kid's stocking next December!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Kenwood Porsche*

"Let's have a red and black Kenwood Porsche 962 on a Mega-G chassis in every kid's stocking next December!"

Uh... I was born in 1953... can I get one in my stocking too??

Too excited to sleep now, add Christmas and the Mega-G and I may not sleep for a week!!

Can't wait,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Uh... I was born in 1953... can I get one in my stocking too??


Heck, why not? That's only long enough to make you a big kid


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, do you think they'll make any Nascars?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Doubtful, not fully licensed anyway.

I checked one of those nascar Christmas decorations against my Mega-G though and that lined up almost perfectly.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Hopefully on the 1.5" chassis the pickup shoes will
allow bodies like the Lola VDS to look realistic.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Hey Montoya who are you to already have one of the not yet released Mega G's? Did you work with RaceMasters in its development?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would really like to have one of those Cadillac GTP cars that was racing a few years ago. They had those neat Cadillac tail lights. I never really watched the series, but thought that was a great marketing gimick by Cadillac. Any chance of seeing something like that?

Rich


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Couple of Answers . . .*

TK Solver, the GT40s are on the same boat, also the CLEAR Coupe and 2D. I Just got the photos up on the site last night.

Sorry, Rich. I'm afraid the Caddy isn't on the radar yet though I agree it was a strange but cool looking car.

And LeeRoy, you and TK may get your wish, or something close anyway. We are looking to modify our 962 tool to lower it dramatically then put it on the 1.5 MG in CLEAR during 2009. Can't promise which livery though. What do you think? Which are your top picks?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Rothmans, Rothmans Canada and Marlboro


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the good news. Actually, thanks for the reply regardless of the news. It's always much appreciated.

A lowered 962 would be great. I'd like to see a set of lowered GTP Group C cars from different manufacturers but a set of 4 962s would be fine. I like the different paint colors you've used with the Champ Cars and a variety of colors would look nice on the 962s too. The red and black Kremer Kenwood #10 Porsche 962 would be sharp. The blue Schuppan #55 would be nice. There are a few good web sites with pictures. This one's my favorite for the variety of pictures from many different years...

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LEMANS&E=24_Hours_of_Le_Mans&Y=1989&O=0

There's a great picture of a red Nissan #32 on page 12 that would be very sharp. The Kremer 962 is pictured on page 13 at the bottom and also on page 14. Even the pink Joest Racing 962 on page 13 would be sharp. 

You could release a dozen different versions of these cars in different color schemes and they'd all sell very well, especially with the quality you're producing now. 

I'm hoping you could address the issue of all the weight in the back of the 962. Historically, the 962 slot cars have difficulty competing against other cars with other GTP bodies, partly because of the weight of the tail. Modeling those tails must be a tough nut to crack. You need them for the authentic look but in reality they don't weigh much on a 1:1 car. On the other hand, it's a blast racing 962s against each other so if nothing can be done, I'd still be happy.

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I have the Champ Cars backordered from Tower Hobbies and the stock status just got pushed back to Early Dec. 

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

These two should be on the short list for Daytona 24 Porsches:









AJ Foyt









Al Holbert

There's a few more paint schemes HERE. :wave:

Thanks Steve!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd be concerned that the tobacco and alcohol names would have to be replaced with AFX or some other generic names just like the AFX #14 the first time around. Wouldn't it be better to go with a paint/logo scheme that's ok with the feds?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Based on the growing problems with childhood obesity and early onset diabetes, the next round of legislation may force the removal of McDonalds, Frosted Flakes, and Mountain Dew advertisements, just to name a few. 

Now if we could just get parents to keep their little ones in an isolated, protective, foam padded bubbles, wearing full pads and a helmet, with piped in Debby Boone music on an endless loop, and nothing stronger than the Food Network (with all foods that have potential allergic responses omitted) on TV, and leave the real world (dirty, smelly, loud, grumpy , and fraught with sin and danger) to the rest of us heathens we'd have, if nothing else, cooler looking slot cars to play with. 

Get back in your bubble, junior.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sounds good as long as you keep the Debbie Boone below 55 decibels.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

www.groupcracing.com is worth a look for some more great pictures.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> Based on the growing problems with childhood obesity and early onset diabetes, the next round of legislation may force the removal of McDonalds, Frosted Flakes, and Mountain Dew advertisements, just to name a few.
> 
> Now if we could just get parents to keep their little ones in an isolated, protective, foam padded bubbles, wearing full pads and a helmet, with piped in Debby Boone music on an endless loop, and nothing stronger than the Food Network (with all foods that have potential allergic responses omitted) on TV, and leave the real world (dirty, smelly, loud, grumpy , and fraught with sin and danger) to the rest of us heathens we'd have, if nothing else, cooler looking slot cars to play with.
> 
> Get back in your bubble, junior.


oh man, the united insurance corporation of the united states is going to make you their spokesman. Smokers first, chubbies next. I don't know what you can put on a car that wouldn't offend somebody. Nicely said Afx Too


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> I'd be concerned that the tobacco and alcohol names would have to be replaced with AFX or some other generic names just like the AFX #14 the first time around. Wouldn't it be better to go with a paint/logo scheme that's ok with the feds?


If they market it as an adult collectable, they can use the tobacco and alcohol names.

Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Is this the first picture of a Mega-G with a GTP body


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Jokes aside, if AFX re-did the 956/962 then the best liveries to go for would be:

Works 'Shell'
Canon
Kenwood (the blue one)
Coca Cola


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Jokes aside, if AFX re-did the 956/962 then the best liveries to go for would be:
> 
> Works 'Shell'
> Canon
> ...


Can't forget the Rothams and Newmans cars.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I second Doba's choices. Holbert's Lowenbrau 962 set the standard in IMSA and it looks way cool. If there is going to be a new body, it would be nice to have a top mounted turbo (IMSA) version that has the large hump on the rear deck. This is the version seen in Doba's picture of the Lowenbrau car. This car also has the hgh downforce rear wing/tail versus the Le Mans low downforce wing/tail. 

The Bob Akin Coke 962 would be nice: http://www.luftfahrtkunst.de/Inhalt...orsport_Art/Duel_at_Sunset_-_Sebring_1986.pdf


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

There are a lot of cool gtp bodies to choose from.
The Ford C-100,Toyota (eagle I think.),Nissan,
Pontiac (spice?),Shekee and many more I don't
remember.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Can't forget the Rothmans and Newmans cars.
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


I excluded drink and cigs as unrealistic for my list. I do not know what Newmans made but that would be cool, preferably the Senna car.

If there was a Pepsi car that would be cool too.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

In the 1/43rd diecast and model arenas, companies such as Spark, IXO, Minichamps, etc are able to produce pretty mch every Group C or IMSA car that ever graced a grid. This includes cars with cigarette, alcohol, and major corporate sponsors. This is also the same in the 1/32 and 1/24 slot car markets. I can buy a Martini Lancia LC2 or a Marlboro Porsche 962 (or Jagermeister or Rothmans, etc.) in any of these noted markets. Why is it such an impossibility in the HO nitche of the market?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Interesting.

I know slot.it do the remove a sticker to reveal a logo thing, but I had no idea cig logos were so common outside of F1. Got links?


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

resinmonger said:


> In the 1/43rd diecast and model arenas, companies such as Spark, IXO, Minichamps, etc are able to produce pretty mch every Group C or IMSA car that ever graced a grid. This includes cars with cigarette, alcohol, and major corporate sponsors. This is also the same in the 1/32 and 1/24 slot car markets. I can buy a Martini Lancia LC2 or a Marlboro Porsche 962 (or Jagermeister or Rothmans, etc.) in any of these noted markets. Why is it such an impossibility in the HO nitche of the market?


GEEZ! Totally forgot about the Martini cars! GOTTA HAVE A MARTINI OR TWO! Pick any - does not matter to me....but definitely a must too!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Mega G and the clear cars both look great and I am going to probably get all of them. However I thought we were going to see drivers through the windows too? I don't see drivers through the windows on the Race Masters site.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It was always going to be the way it is now, 2D card with a 3D look.

what is cool is that the windows are not seperate. the whole body is clear.











:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Montoya--- any running of the mega g yet?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Nope, not until next sunday.

I plan to run it with both the standard traction magnets and the ceramic ones I had made, and a wide range of tire sizes. By hook or by crook I need to find a way to get its lap times similar to what our best Tyco open wheelers do. I also intend to find the ultimate pace of the car to see how it might fare in our mod class.

Testing the 'suction' to the rail by picking the car up, it has less than an MR1 or Life-Like T, but that is in stock form and takes no account of top speed an handling. What is apparent is how much suck the Tyco has, pretty darn good for a ceramic toy car. Just a pity that the open wheel body looks so incredibly rubbish next to a mega G Champcar body.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Me too.
> 
> what is cool is that the windows are not seperate. the whole body is clear.
> 
> ...


Bingo! 

This is the new blue? 

Beeeee-yoooooti-mous! :woohoo:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh dear lord!

Not the goofus eyebrows in yellow?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Why not???


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Oh, the humanity*

That's the way Ford painted the car for Le Mans. All of the GT-40 MKIIs were done up in liveries to demonstrate the colors available for the Mustang line. Some, like the McLaren/Amon (#2/winner) and Gurney/Grant (#3) cars just had twin stripes but most also had swathes of color above the headlights like the #6 Andretti/Bianchi and the second place Miles/Hulme. History can sometimes be cruel. Tragically, Ford did have a styling department and they were given...gasp...free reign with the cars. One wonders what the drivers thought...

Maybe Wahoo Steve will gift us a white (or even better, clear) version of the MKII and it can grace the track in colorful nonhistoric liveries.

I am OK with the way they ran in 1966. I have them in static 1/43 scale already (builts from kits made by Marsh Models of England and Starter formerly of France - RIP). Of course, moma dropped me on my head a lot as a child...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*cat out of the bag?*

Well, as long as the proverbial cat is out of the bag on who has these, I will say I was also lucky enough to get a chassis from Steve at the Ihobby show. I have been working on a couple resin projects that are in the crude stage now. The small-ness and compact-ness of this chassis does not translate well through photos. *This is REALLY a tight package and VERY WELL thought out.* Since the performance of the chassis is being covered by others, I will say that the aftermarket guys are going to have a field day making all sorts of add-ons. I can see all sorts of different possibilities for body designs do to the size of the chassis dimensions. Also, once the 1.5" chassis is available next year, a lot of the older bodies should be able to be modified to fit. I'm sure there will be a few people experimenting with making a clip which will adapt to older bodies.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

F1s Gary?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*b196?*



Montoya1 said:


> F1s Gary?


I'm going after the late 90's style body like this. DELETED PHOTO to save bandwidth. I think the next two posts get my idea across?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*and---*

or like this one too


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*favorite*

This is my all-time favorite livery on an F1


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*how about this?*

Here's a hybrid I did which is a vacuformed outer skin with resin fill-in. I am using this as my modeling master. It is mounted to a LifeLike chassis with AFX wheels. Resin driver figure


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Can I get in line to buy some?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*sure*

sure. Here is the first crude versions of the F1 and Indy


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Fan-bloody-tastic.

3 please!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*ok*

:woohoo: Hold on there little buckeroo. These are in the crude beginning stages. I will have to work out the rear spline on both so the racer isn't losing a rear wing going down the long straights. (remembering the Ferrari rear "flex-o-wing") Remember, it's resin. If a racer chooses to hit something the rear wing is coming off anyhow......:devil:

The only requirement I put upon myself is that the airbox has to look like it disappears down into the rear wheels. The nose will be a piece of cake. The sidepods shouldn't be too bad. I should have the second generation bodies ready in a week or two. Just about the time the MegaG is hitting the stores. Hopefully!!!! :freak:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

PM me how to order/pay for a couple and I will get right on it. No hurry, get them right, but it will be cool to know they are pending.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*tag...you're it.*

Just messin' with you Deane. I will be working on these in short order. You will be the first contacted.....ok?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Gary, By the way how is your long straight doing on your track? Is it up and running??


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Nope, not until next sunday.
> 
> I plan to run it with both the standard traction magnets and the ceramic ones I had made, and a wide range of tire sizes. By hook or by crook I need to find a way to get its lap times similar to what our best Tyco open wheelers do. I also intend to find the ultimate pace of the car to see how it might fare in our mod class.
> 
> Testing the 'suction' to the rail by picking the car up, it has less than an MR1 or Life-Like T, but that is in stock form and takes no account of top speed an handling. What is apparent is how much suck the Tyco has, pretty darn good for a ceramic toy car. Just a pity that the open wheel body looks so incredibly rubbish next to a mega G Champcar body.


 
What is the diameter of the front and rear tires?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Omg . . .*



fastlap said:


> sure. Here is the first crude versions of the F1 and Indy



Whoa!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> What is the diameter of the front and rear tires?
> 
> Roger Corrie


Front tire and wheel = .385''

Rear tire and wheel = .45''

Rear wheel = .275''

Front wheel = .282''

All diameters are approx

Got your magnets yet?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

fastlap said:


> Just messin' with you Deane. I will be working on these in short order. You will be the first contacted.....ok?


Better than OK in fact, fantastic. I think EAHORC is the first club to fully commit to this new chassis, and your bodies will help cement that.


You have my email address, right?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Gary is this going to be based off your last F1 Body? if so AWESOME I love the one I have...


Dave


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Here are some more measurements:

Chassis width = 0.71''

Chassis weight = 13g

Champcar body weight = 3.7g

(A last generation Tyco F1 weighs 18.4g by comparision, including chassis)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Gary,

(You have two user IDs on here at them mo, right?)

I can confirm that EAHORC will be looking to race the chassis in an unmodified state in the open wheel class. I need to either change the magnets or stipulate a ride height that will enable it to produce similar lap times to our Tycos. If in addition I allow the chassis to be cut when the Tyco is not I can see the racers being unhappy.

If I could act in isolation I would simply substitute the MG for the Tyco, but I have to consider the fact some of our guys have the Tycos, have invested time in getting them to run well, and like to race them. The Mega-G is the future, but sometimes you have to get to a place with baby steps.

Deane


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*user names*

Yeah, I had registered in late '07 and used my user name I use on the different muscle car sites. I use the name "Fasbird" because it's the license plate on my '71 Road Runner. I use the "fastlap" name on the hobby sites because that was the first name I used years ago for my vacuformed bodies. "FastLap Bodies". It was in a HOUSA years ago that Rick Burneson suggested I use the name "FastBodies" for my bodies to play off my last name. Of course, being the knucklehead that I am, I stuck with the FastLap name. When the resin body sales took off, I decided to use the FastBodies name for those bodies. Confused yet??????? I am!!!!:freak: I didn't notice the user name difference until you pointed it out. I must have used the same password also. Oh well!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*closer*

Did alittle work on the F1 instaead of the Indy tonight. Here are three pics of the sidepods a little closer to where I want them. Also I am trying to fill-in the rear area around the crown gear. This is more for the crowd who has body restrictions. I usually glue a separate rear wing on, but in this case, I am trying to make the body as close to a one-piece unit as possible. the only glue-on parts will be the rear and front wings to the actual body. Anyhow, that's the working theory....:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Shaping up nicely!!! Great fabrication work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Gary,


That looks awesome. Any idea what sort of price these will be? What kind of weight are we talking?

Deane


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Gary,
> 
> 
> That looks awesome. Any idea what sort of price these will be? What kind of weight are we talking?
> ...


Thanks Deane!!!

I don't like putting the cart before the horse, but here's some answers.

I will always price my bodies under $20u.s. Probably $15-18u.s. plus shipping when the dust has settled. The multiple part kits are always going to me at the top of the pricing spectrum. Although, when I was selling the F1 for the Tyco a couple years back, I always included extra wings for the price.

Now on the weight subject, I do not create any subject with weight of that body in mind. My stance on the weight subject?? ...."It is, what it is". Keep in mind that I say/state this in a cherry way. I always go after accuracy or at least the illusion of realism before anything else. Here's a quick story I share when the topic of me making a body this way or that way comes up. Many, many years ago(mid 80's), we were racing in a local basement series. We switched body styles every 5-7 races. We raced vacuformed bodies over the then popular Tyco X-2. Everyone raced the narrow chassis except me when we started racing a Indy Car series. I raced the less than competitive "Pan" chassis because I wanted to race my "own" vacuformed bodies with the longer wheelbase. Well, since I knew it was my decision to handicap myself, I worked, and worked on the chassis within the rules to make it competitive on any given night. MY POINT????? If anyone chooses to NOT run my FastBodies for any particular reason, then kudos to them for making the choice that fits their needs. I make my bodies to fit "my needs", which is to run as realistic as possible HO body. The only time I ever made a body for a race application, is when I was asked by Rick Burneson to model my GT40 for the Tomy Turbo for TEAM USA and the HO LeMans race. I chopped that body which was built for the Tyco Pan down to fit the Turbo. I didn't even think of weight at the time. In retrospect, since it was my creation, I could have ground out quite a bit of resin, recast it and call that my master. I do not know if a lighter body would have given the team the 1st over the 2nd place they took that year. Being asked to produce the race car body and some extras for the team to sell??? *I consider that the highest honor I have experienced in the hobby. It's right up there with winning the 2001 HOPRA Concourse Champ Award.* I am honored that the team sent me the winning car and considers me a former team member. 

Anyhow, if I can sell a few resin bodies here and there, all I'm looking for is that it helps pay for some of my hobby expenses. I model mostly for me. I will throw a few photos up to market a body, and maybe to stroke my creative ego a tad.... I'm not the smartest guy in any given group, so I keep it extremely simple so I can keep up with my own conversations, let alone others.....:lol:

Deane, I will build the body, then weigh it for you. I can pretty much tell you right now that it should be A LOT heavier than the normal injected plastic open wheel bodies that are made now. I traditionally don't cast my bodies that thin, or make the nose area hollow. My bodies are more a model than a body built for racing if that helps for an explanation. I can always colaberate with you on my finished F1, then you can tell me where to lighten it. If I can recover my molding/casting material expenses, then we can possibly make another mold to fit your needs. NOTE; please go back and read the last sentence. I said "possibly".....:lol::lol::lol: Hope all this helps? 

"Now, get back to modeling Fast." "Okay." Sorry, every once in awhile I also hold conversations with myself. :woohoo:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Gary,

Thanks for the explanation. I think we have always understood each other pretty well and this cements it further. I have every intention of racing your bodies, regardless of how prudent that may be in perfect world, but I am enough of a racer that if I must handicapp myself I want it to be by as little as possible 

I would be happy to work on a 'racers' version of your F1 bodies, both in terms of suggestions and financial input. Bear in mind in our series you can lighten the body if you so wish, so you could do so after making some bodies, without having to go through the process of using a lightened body as a master for a future version  - You do have to go through this for the 24hr, but I doubt the organisers actually check, I am ssure if you asked Rick he would say the same.

One thing to bear in mind, the Mega-G chassis is as you know very light. I realise where weight is placed matters and COG becomes a watchword, but the weight saving on the chassis gives you a better chance of getting the weight of a whole car on the money.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*exactly*

Yep, you and I have always been on the same page. Thanks!

Agreed on the COG issues a racer faces. That is huge. That is way I hesitate building the cover over the rear crown gear area. I would assume, before I get the body that far along, that it adds a bit of ballast where it doesn't need to be. And, because I like the tighter look, I have to be careful I do not get gear interference with the resin. Grind it out too much, then it becomes brittle. It will definitely be one of those trial and error type designs. 

Oh, keep in mind, that the extra styrene plastic in the photo above was the initial build-up around that area and will be trimmed to blend with the rear of the chassis. I will be also including a trans/diffuser add-on that can be glued to the back of the rear cowling under the rear wing. I am making the rear cowling so that the rear wing will glue to the top of it, and the trans/diffuser will glue to the bottom. A racer could actually choose to leave the trans piece off to save weight or effect the handling. Also, I am planning on different front wings, Two different shapes to be exact. One will be the older traditional flat wing like is pictured above, and if possible, the second will be the newer goofy shaped front wing. In the end, I may actually make two different F1 body masters. One with the turn down nose as above, and one with the higher nose like the pictures I post a couple pages back. 

I should flip the body/chassis over to let you see how close I have the inner body "flat" of the sidepod tight in proximity to the chassis. I am really trying to "wrap" this body around the chassis without a lot of "extra anything" hanging off it. Of course the outer sidepod will be thicker to emulate the curvature of the sidepod, as the last couple generations of sidepods are not flat-sided.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*saturday progress*

Here's a couple shots of the progress on the F1. I'm not a fan of all the plastic in the back, but I was able to tuck it down close without interference. I have to add a couple small pieces for the strength factor. I cleaned up the nose for a better side profile also.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*underside shot*

Here is a photo which shows how close I am getting the inner sidepods to the chassis.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Very cool.

Early impression is you really need to drop the rear tyres down low to get the MG to really fly which it then does. Hugely so. The power output is really good for a $25 car too. 

I actuallty felt that some extra weight might be a good thing, it felt a bit unsubstantial in corners and got nudged off by other cars a bit too easily. But huge fun to drive alongside Tyco ''F1s'' that now look like blobs.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Once these are available, you'll have mail! I'm not a big HO F1 fan mainly because of the bulky bodys in HO. Yours solves that and I'm slobbering on myself waiting for you to say they're ready. 

Thanks for the effort in bringing a more realistic body to HO for us guys to race. Maybe the big guys will look at this and do some re-designing of their cars so they don't look like toys.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Modern Times*

I'll be waiting to trample a few people to get my Mega-G first!

Or not.


----------

